# Reasons why I should own a Wii U;



## nintendoanna (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't know why I would want to buy a Wii U other than I just want it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Is there any other reason to buy a WiiU? That's pretty much why I have my WiiU... That's the reason why I have just about half the stuff I own.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 22, 2015)

Because it has really fun games that don't need patching and work from day one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 22, 2015)

Unless you love Nintendo games, there's literally no reason to own this console.


----------



## JCnator (Mar 22, 2015)

I think that the Wii U works best as your secondary console when you've got nothing else to play with your main console. There definitely are games that are worth playing, but none of them are actually groundbreaking.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Is there any other reason to buy a WiiU? That's pretty much why I have my WiiU... That's the reason why I have just about half the stuff I own.



Yeah, but I have no money and my parents won't buy it for me. (I know.. First world problems!1!)


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 22, 2015)

Why do we buy anything non-essential besides just wanting it?
If you're a Nintendo fan, which you are judging by your username, it only makes sense to buy their newest console c:
There are some really fun games you can play on it. And I personally cannot wait for Yoshi's Wooly World ahhhh.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 22, 2015)

Reasons why you *should* own a Wii U:

- Smash, Mario Kart 8
- Awesome free online multiplayer for games.
- Beautiful graphics

Reasons why you *shouldn't* buy a Wii U:

- Gamepad is constantly on wasting battery.
- Gamecube adapter is expensive and hard to find.

Like TheBigJC said, it's fun as a secondary console. I'm glad I bought it though.


----------



## inkling (Mar 22, 2015)

bc of the games! Bc the wii u plays wii games. bc you can download other apps, like netflix and crunchy roll. bc you can lay in bed and browse the internet with the controller. to support nintendo. also bc I hope a new mario galaxy comes out!


----------



## pillow bunny (Mar 22, 2015)

isn't there still only like 4 wii u games? i think the wii is better bc it can play gamecube games and the wii u can't.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 22, 2015)

The main reason you should want to own a Wii U is because of the large amount of great games it has to offer. I know that there are a lot of people that say there are no good games, but it has tons of great games. Here is the list of the games that I own, if you want an idea of some of the games the Wii U has. I love all of these games, except for Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures (it's garbage).

Game & Wario
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Nintendo Land
New Super Mario Bros. U
Need for Speed Most Wanted U
LEGO City Undercover
Pikmin 3
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
New Super Luigi U
The Wonderful 101
The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
Rayman Legends
Super Mario 3D World
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Sonic Lost World
Mario Kart 8
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Wii Fit U
The Amazing Spider-Man 2
Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures [1]
Ducktales Remastered
Hyrule Warriors
Super Smash Bros. Wii U
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Mario Party 10

I'm also planning on adding Kirby and the Rainbow Curse to my list in the future.

It's only getting better with games like Splatoon, Xenoblade Chronicles X, and Star Fox coming in the future. Now is the perfect time to purchase a Wii U, if you don't have one already. Plus, it would be easier for you to save up for one since it's the cheapest console on the market.  If you aren't a fan of a lot of Nintendo games, though, I wouldn't really recommend it. If you love Nintendo games, you'll love the Wii U!


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 22, 2015)

its cheaper than the ps4 and xbox one, its backwards compatible with wii games, it has the best exclusives unlike ps4 and xbox one which are pretty much the same thing and off-tv play with the gamepad is awesome!


----------



## inkling (Mar 22, 2015)

Super Mario 3d world is super amazing! Also Pikmin 3 is great!


----------



## rockthemike13 (Mar 22, 2015)

I just picked up a Wii-u, and let me tell you what I think.

I didn't pick up an Xbox or PS4, because I have an extraordinarily kick butt PC, and MOST big games to come out on Xbox or PS find their way to PC.  Or the ones I'd want to play any way.

So I splurged and grabbed a Wii-u.  This is a party console.  This is a console to play with your friends, family, any thing.  This is probably not the console for you if you like solo adventures, like Mario N64, Ocarina of Time, etc etc.  Every game seems to be designed just to play with a lot of people.

For the price, I would say keep away, UNLESS you, like me, have a lot of people to play with.  I have my wife, and my 2 roommates living with us, and frequent company, so it's all ways a lot of shouting, fun, and so forth.  But a few times I've picked it up solo, and really the only thing that seems even remotely enjoyable is Windwaker HD, which is a game that came out years ago just with slightly better graphics and a couple seemingly pointless side quests.


----------



## Tao (Mar 22, 2015)

I bought mine because I was rather sick of all the 'gritty realism' from last gen, as well as them consisting 80% of cutscenes in their games. There's only so many times I can 'shoot/punch dudes' until it gets boring and that's largely the only types of games the other consoles have.

Plus it has backwards compatibility. I didn't have a Wii, so I've pretty much gotten 2 new console library's to play around with now. As well as the eShop which has a ton of games from the NES - N64 (if you include Wii mode). 
The only console that it doesn't really have any sort of 'backwards compatibility' with is the Gamecube.





TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I think that the Wii U works best as your secondary console when you've got nothing else to play with your main console. There definitely are games that are worth playing, but none of them are actually groundbreaking.



Implying that the other 2 current consoles have anything groundbreaking on them.

Not saying the other consoles terrible, I just don't see how the Wii U should be a secondary console compared since they aren't exactly putting out any instant classics themselves.

I mean, the games I want for PS4 haven't even been released yet. The best games on it so far are remasters of PS3 games. The few games that have interested me are on PS3 as well. The graphic aren't as good, no, but they're still there and are still entirely playable.




pillow bunny said:


> isn't there still only like 4 wii u games?



Are you from 2013?


----------



## roseflower (Mar 22, 2015)

If you like certain games for the Wii U you really want to play then go for it. Personally the only reason I?d think about buying the Wii U is the upcoming The Legend of Zelda for Wii U, or maybe a new Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 22, 2015)

All of the current Wii U games plus Splatoon and the new Zelda coming out.

I find the Wii U to be the best console for running Netflix and Youtube as well because of the off-screen option.


----------



## Sorgatani (Mar 22, 2015)

If you need outside convincing, then you may not really want it. Don't get the console until it is a definitive 'YES'.

I fully agree with rockthemike13's assessment - it is a console that is more fun played with friends.

While I do not regret buying my wiiU, I still don't feel like I've gotten a lot of use out of it. 
I played through Child of Light, occasionally play MK8, MH3U and Mario & Luigi RPG, but more often I play handheld games and my fiance plays PC (most often minecraft).


----------



## Holla (Mar 22, 2015)

Mario Kart 8 was reason enough for me to get a Wii U at the end of 2014. Other games have and will come out for it too so it's pretty worth it, as it's basically like the original Wii only better. ^.^


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 22, 2015)

Possible new animal crossing? Also amiibos are rad!


----------



## Jake (Mar 22, 2015)

reasons to buy a wiiu: you shouldnt


----------



## mynooka (Mar 22, 2015)

OP already said they don't have enough money and their parents aren't buying it for them.  So it really doesn't matter at this point.


----------



## Flop (Mar 22, 2015)

HYRULE WARRIORS HYRULE WARRIORS HYRULE WARRIORS


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> reasons to buy a wiiu: you shouldnt



Why shouldn't you own a Wii U?


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> Why shouldn't you own a Wii U?



the only good game is hyrule warriors. it's a waste of $$$ to buy something that much when there's really only one decent game on it


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 23, 2015)

I will buy a wii u if they release an animal crossing installment

I literally bought a 2ds (although eventually upgraded to an xl) _JUST_ to play ACNL.

I am ridiculous tbh. But yeah for now there's not really a good reason to get the wii u. Wait for animal crossing


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2015)

Buy one if you like amiibo comparability and the games.

Dnot buy one if you don't like poor gamepad range and battery, slow startups or the fact NX has been thrown around about being in the works or that it's expensive

To be honest I won't buy one seeing as there aren't my favorite games on it


----------



## lars708 (Mar 23, 2015)

nintendoanna said:


> I don't know why I would want to buy a Wii U other than I just want it.



I think that the Wii U is a great system to play with together with your friends and family! The Wii U is designed for that!


----------



## Holla (Mar 23, 2015)

matt said:


> Buy one if you like amiibo comparability and the games.
> 
> Dnot buy one if you don't like poor gamepad range and battery, slow startups or the fact NX has been thrown around about being in the works or that it's expensive
> 
> To be honest I won't buy one seeing as there aren't my favorite games on it



Is the Gamepad range really that bad? My Wii U is in the far end of the living room and I still get great range from my room which is where I use my Gamepad when I don't have access to the tv. 

Plus the NX has said not to be a replacement for the Wii U or 3DS rather more like a device on the side that will have some extra currently unknown features. It's sounds more like an optional device to me.

But yeah If you don't have any interest in its games (which is hard as there are many amazing ones and new ones being added all the time), then yeah I wouldn't buy a Wii U. Mario Kart 8, possibly Smash Bros and a possible only rumoured by fans Animal Crossing for Wii U that could come out in the future is what made me buy mine back in December.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> the only good game is hyrule warriors. it's a waste of $$$ to buy something that much when there's really only one decent game on it



How are games like Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, Mario Kart 8, Pikmin 3, Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze, Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker, and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate not good?  They all are very fun to play and offer some of the best gameplay experiences you can find on the market right now. There are also games like Splatoon (which looks amazing, imo), Zelda Wii U, Xenoblade Chronicles X, and more coming soon. If you want more mature games on the console, you could play games like Bayonetta 2, ZombiU, and Assassin's Creed. I haven't played them, but i've heard very good things about these games, especially Bayonetta 2. Plus, Devil's Third (Wii U exclusive) is coming in the future, if you're interested in that.


----------



## Tao (Mar 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> the only good game is hyrule warriors. it's a waste of $$$ to buy something that much when there's really only one decent game on it



You forgot to add the phrase "in my opinion".




matt said:


> Buy one if you like amiibo comparability and the games.
> 
> Dnot buy one if you don't like poor gamepad range and battery, slow startups or the fact NX has been thrown around about being in the works or that it's expensive



New 3DS has Amiibo compatibility.

Also, the announcement of the NX isn't a great reason to not buy a Wii U. Nintendo have always announced the successor to their consoles a long time before it's actually released. By this logic, the only time you should ever buy a Nintendo console is in the first 2/3 years of its release despite there might be another 2/3 years left till the successor is actually released.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> How are games like Super Smash Bros. for Wii U, Mario Kart 8, Pikmin 3, Super Mario 3D World, Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze, Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker, and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate not good?  They all are very fun to play and offer some of the best gameplay experiences you can find on the market right now. There are also games like Splatoon (which looks amazing, imo), Zelda Wii U, Xenoblade Chronicles X, and more coming soon. If you want more mature games on the console, you could play games like Bayonetta 2, ZombiU, and Assassin's Creed. I haven't played them, but i've heard very good things about these games, especially Bayonetta 2. Plus, Devil's Third (Wii U exclusive) is coming in the future, if you're interested in that.


Smash - boring after a month
MK8 - boring after a month
Pikmin - boring after a month
Mario - sucked after they made galaxy 2
DK - boring after a month 
Captain toad - LOL BORING AFTER A WEEK
mh3u - was the only other good wiiu game, but now 4u is out it's pointless 

Using games like Zelda/splatoon/xenoblade is pointless because they're not out yet and could absolutely suck for all we know. When I but a console, I want to play games that keep me occupied for months, not stuff that I get bored of after a month, and sadly. That's what most wiiu games are atm.



Tao said:


> You forgot to add the phrase "in my opinion".


Bcoz it was p obv it was my opinion???


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 23, 2015)

Holla said:


> Is the Gamepad range really that bad? My Wii U is in the far end of the living room and I still get great range from my room which is where I use my Gamepad when I don't have access to the tv..



It has more to do with walls/objects than it does distance. I can put my Wii U in the living room and still be able to use the gamepad in the kitchen no problem because it's all one big room with no walls in between. But when it's in my room if I want to take the gamepad to say, the bathroom beside of my bedroom, I disconnect from it.



Tao said:


> Also, the announcement of the NX isn't a great reason to not buy a Wii U. Nintendo have always announced the successor to their consoles a long time before it's actually released. By this logic, the only time you should ever buy a Nintendo console is in the first 2/3 years of its release despite there might be another 2/3 years left till the successor is actually released.



To add onto this it was stated that the NX isn't the successor to either of the current consoles out and that it will be out alongside of the 3DS and Wii U, as was stated already. It's more of an extra option than anything.


----------



## Astro826 (Mar 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Smash - boring after a month
> MK8 - boring after a month
> Pikmin - boring after a month
> Mario - sucked after they made galaxy 2
> ...



Well i'm sorry that you think all of those games are boring. I know that a lot of people, including me, enjoy those games. I still play Smash Bros., Mario Kart 8, and Pikmin 3, from those examples, pretty frequently while i've already beaten games like Super Mario 3D World and Captain Toad. In my opinion, it's a great console, but if you don't think so, it's just your opinion.


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2015)

Astro826 said:


> Well i'm sorry that you think all of those games are boring. I know that a lot of people, including me, enjoy those games. I still play Smash Bros., Mario Kart 8, and Pikmin 3, from those examples, pretty frequently while i've already beaten games like Super Mario 3D World and Captain Toad. In my opinion, it's a great console, but if you don't think so, it's just your opinion.



i never said the wiiu was a bad console, i just said there arent any decent games for it so its not worth buying.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

The Wii U is definitely worth buying it in my opinion, the Wii U isn't even that expensive, €200 for a Wii U (basic pack) with Nintendo Land and Wii Party U is a good price, i never see a Playstation 4 going for that price. Sure the Wii U does not match with power comparing to the Playstation 4 and Xbox One but the games have a much higher quality standard in my opinion and they are fun! A lot of people i know bought a Xbox or Playstation because of the processing power but they seem to enjoy the Wii U games more despite it's bad specs. By the way, the Wii U is an improvement from the Wii in terms of power and graphics. Something we could not tell with the GameCube and Wii. I sometimes think that the Wii is even worse than the GameCube because some games lag when played on Wii but run just fine on both of my GameCubes!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 24, 2015)

Jake. said:


> i never said the wiiu was a bad console, i just said there arent any decent games for it so its not worth buying.



What do you consider as decent games?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

mynooka said:


> What do you consider as decent games?



He said only Hyrule Warriors so i guess he likes more mature games the best, Hyrule Warriors is a one time offer game for Nintendo so i do not think he will stick with Nintendo lol. (Nothing wrong with that btw ) 

Any more information revealed about the Nintendo NX yet? I am really curious to see what it is going to be...


----------



## mynooka (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> He said only Hyrule Warriors so i guess he likes more mature games the best, Hyrule Warriors is a one time offer game for Nintendo so i do not think he will stick with Nintendo lol. (Nothing wrong with that btw )
> 
> Any more information revealed about the Nintendo NX yet? I am really curious to see what it is going to be...



He should try Bayonetta 2.  I haven't played it but I've heard it has some mature elements to it and a lot of people seem to really like it.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

Tom said:


> Unless you love Nintendo games, there's literally no reason to own this console.



Sad but true.
/sigh

I think if you're looking for a new console, your money is better spent if put toward a PS4 or something unless, as said above, you REALLY love Nintendo games.

But if you really want a Wii-U for no concrete reason, and can afford it without sticker shock or buyer's remorse, go ahead 'n blow ya money.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

Simply not owning a Wii U is a good enough reason to own one.

Really though, there are some absolutely great games out and coming out soon for the Wii U. 

My only problem with the Wii U is that it doesn't have home screen themes, unlike the 3DS.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Simply not owning a Wii U is a good enough reason to own one.
> 
> Really though, there are some absolutely great games out and coming out soon for the Wii U.
> 
> My only problem with the Wii U is that it doesn't have home screen themes, unlike the 3DS.



Hmm i think that they use the Wii U more as an game console rather than your personal device. Do you think that it would suit the Wii U by the way? I absolutely do not lol


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hmm i think that they use the Wii U more as an game console rather than your personal device. Do you think that it would suit the Wii U by the way? I absolutely do not lol



Well yeah, you can change the theme on every home console that rivals the Wii U, so why not implement the same feature?

Even if it's just an option to change the colour, anything from the dull white theme


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 25, 2015)

Jake. said:


> the only good game is hyrule warriors. it's a waste of $$$ to buy something that much when there's really only one decent game on it



Yeah, no.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

4 reasons:
------------
- Nintendo
- the love of video gaming
- local multiplier
- fun


----------



## Tao (Mar 26, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> 4 reasons:
> ------------
> - Nintendo
> - the love of video gaming
> ...



Adding a 5th: Single player.

There isn't a single game on my Wii U that I haven't gotten at least 20 hours out of, compared to other platforms where I struggle to average 8.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 27, 2015)

You cannot use amiibo without a Wii U. (unless you have a New Nintendo 3DS)
There is a perfectly good reason for you.


----------

